# Using a Computer Monitor with an AVR



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Solved my problem of not having a source for the basement system - wife is allowing me to reclaim my Oppo from upstairs (she can listen to CDs using the XBox) so now I can have my music streaming service in the basement but alas - no display! 

Can't use Rhapsody without some sort of video - impossible to navigate - so until I get my projector and screen (still a ways off) I figured I was stuck. And then something hit me like a two-ton heavy thing; what if I can use an extra computer monitor I have laying around? That's a display, right? Hmmm... how to connect this thing...

Denon has HDMI out to the monitor. Monitor has DVI or Displayport in. Ok, I'll just buy a conversion cable.

But before I spend 10 or 15 bucks on that cable, has anyone tried this - connecting a computer monitor to your AVR - and did it work?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The Denon's HDMI output might require HDCP and your old DVI-input display may not support it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I tried something like that once, and I could not get it to work, probably for the reasons that Kal just stated


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I do the exact opposite, and use my TVs for my computer screen. If you have DVI output, and inputs it should work though, as I don't think HDCP would be an issue anymore. Do you by any chance have component hookups?


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

No component hookups, it is a pretty new monitor with both DVI (full digital) and Display Port connections, I didn't think HDCP would be an issue with the Display Port connection so I was leaning in that direction.

I suppose for 10 or 15 bucks, it's worth a shot and if it doesn't work, I can always return the cable. I think...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you streaming directly to the Oppo (wireless)? If you have a network, can you just stream to a laptop & use an HDMI to the Denon? Or are you using another streaming divice?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Philm63 said:


> No component hookups, it is a pretty new monitor with both DVI (full digital) and Display Port connections, I didn't think HDCP would be an issue with the Display Port connection so I was leaning in that direction.
> 
> I suppose for 10 or 15 bucks, it's worth a shot and if it doesn't work, I can always return the cable. I think...


Buy the cable locally or on Amazon, and you should have no problem returning it. If it doesn't work just return it as defective.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes I don't think it will work.

You might have to spend $100 and get an HDMI computer monitor. Or check used.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you need a display for music...if not why not try a tablet for selecting your music to play via an app? I believe the Oppo app will allow this.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't own a tablet, and I really only need a display so I can navigate through Rhapsody whenever I want to stream music. Don't really need a display for any other music (CDs, DVDs, etc.) but I suppose I'd also need it to see the files when playing FLACs on the Oppo from a thumb drive. It's just that I don't want to shell out a few hundred bucks for a small flat screen TV when I have this nice monitor laying around.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Philm63 said:


> I don't own a tablet, and I really only need a display so I can navigate through Rhapsody whenever I want to stream music. Don't really need a display for any other music (CDs, DVDs, etc.) but I suppose I'd also need it to see the files when playing FLACs on the Oppo from a thumb drive. It's just that I don't want to shell out a few hundred bucks for a small flat screen TV when I have this nice monitor laying around.


You can pick up a 8" tablet for $50, and download the apps for your Oppo, and most likely your AVR. If the Oppo sees your music it will display the songs on the app or your screen as I recall.

Rhapsody app..
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rhapsody&hl=en


----------



## gac (Mar 7, 2016)

Philm63 said:


> .... has anyone tried this - connecting a computer monitor to your AVR - and did it work?


I used a computer monitor (HP LP247w) connected to a Denon AVR 2310 receiver for a while. The source was a Cambridge Audio 650BD universal player (pretty similar to Oppo BPD-83). In conclusion, that setup worked properly.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Something like this may work, pretty cheap if it doesn't.

http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/hdmi-to-dvi-adapter

From the sound of this article, the Display Port could be your best option.

http://www.displayport.org/faq/
Q. Does DisplayPort include content protection capability?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/DisplayPort-DP-Display-Port-Male-to-HDMI-Female-Video-Adapter-Black/46568494?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=142&adid=22222222227034231214&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=55653020858&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=86830824578&veh=sem


----------

